# EN: une divinité à côté de sa propre statue



## razzia

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin d'aide pour la traduction de cette phrase:

"Il s'agit de documents sur lesquels une divinité est représentée à côté de sa propre statue"

"These are items on which a divinity is shown next to *his/her/its* (?) own statue"

Est-ce que "divinity" est considéré comme neutre? Il s'agit en l'occurence de dieux grecs, et non pas d'un Dieu unique.

Merci!


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour
J'avoue que je me pose souvent la question.
Votre divinité est-elle un personnage féminin ou masculin ? Je crois que je le jouerais comme ça : "elle" si c'est Vénus et "il" si c'est Apollon . 

TL


----------



## razzia

C'est "divinité" au sens large, donc ça peut aussi bien être un dieu qu'une déesse... C'est là le problème...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je mettrais simplement le pluriel. 

_… divinit*ies* are shown next to *their* own statue_.


----------



## Oddmania

Maître Capello said:


> Je mettrais simplement le pluriel.
> 
> _… divinit*ies* are shown next to *their* own statue_.



Le _They _singulier est en général utilisé quand le sexe de l'individu est inconnu, mais je ne pense pas qu'il requiert que le sujet soit au pluriel  (aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître d'un point de vue grammatical).

→ _A divinity is shown next to their own statue._


----------



## TRADLADY

Maître Capello said:


> Je mettrais simplement le pluriel.
> 
> _… divinit*ies* are shown next to *their* own statue_.




Bien trouvé !


----------



## razzia

Merci mais ça ne marche pas, il s'agit d'images existantes, sur lesquelles une seule divinité à la fois (mais qui peut être féminine ou masculine selon les images) se trouve à côté de sa statue. Une seule divinité et une seule statue, je ne peux donc pas mettre ça au pluriel.

Mais merci à tous pour vos réponses...


----------



## TRADLADY

"These are items on which a divinity is shown next to *the corresponding* statue ???

Pas très joli mais cela permet de contourner l'obstacle


----------



## lucas-sp

En anglais, on utilise souvent le pluriel pour éviter ce genre de problèmes, en suivant la suggestion de Maître Capello (mais pour faire ça, il faut mettre "statue" aussi au pluriel):

_… divinit*ies* are shown next to *their* own *statues*_.         

Un anglophone entendrait que l'image peut montrer une seule divinité, bien que le nom qui fait référence à cette divinité soit pluriel (il y a bien plusieurs documents et plusieurs images, donc en gros il y a plusieures divinités aussi).

Ou bien, vous pourriez utiliser le "they" singulier comme Oddmania l'a très bien décrit. Quand même, je n'utiliserait le "they" singulier en langue soutenue (peut-être dans quelques années).

Ou bien, nous avons en anglais toutes sortes de stratégies d'esquivalence pour une telle situation. Avec "his or her," vous pouvez gardez le singulier et évitez d'employer "its":

*"... on which a god or goddess is depicted standing next to his or her own statue."*

*"... on which a divinity is depicted standing next to his or her own statue."

*Ou: 

*"... on which a statue is shown standing next to the divinity it depicts."*


----------



## razzia

Merci beaucoup, j'ai fait quelque recherches et apparement il est plus courant en anglais d'utiliser "deity" plutôt que "divinity"? Dans le cas de "deity", il est considéré comme un neutre (d'après différents textes que j'ai lu, deity est remplacé par "it"), donc je pourrais utiliser "its statue". Est-ce que ça vous semble juste?


----------



## jann

Oui, je crois que _deity_ serait un peu plus courant, mais _divinity_ marche très bien aussi.

En revanche,  je vous assure qu'en anglais, on peut très bien employer le pluriel, non pas parce qu'il y a plusieurs divinités dans chaque image (ce n'est pas le cas, vous nous l'avez dit), mais parce qu'il y a plusieurs images, chacune avec une divinité à côté de sa statue !

En français, vous préférez systématiquement le singulier (_les 3 hommes ont mis leur chapeau sur la tête_) alors qu'en anglais, nous préférons systématiquement le pluriel dans ce genre de situation (_the 3 men put their hat*s* on_).  Pour nous les anglophones, le singulier français laisse imaginer que les 3 hommes partagent une seule tête et un seul chapeau... alors que pour vous les francophones, le pluriel anglais donne l'impression que chaque homme porte plusieurs chapeaux. 

Alors pour votre phrase, c'est bien le pluriel qui convient en anglais :

_These items/documents depict deitie*s*/divinit*ies* next to *their* own statue*s*._

Le singulier n'est pas hors de question, mais il faudrait reformuler le début de la phrase... et comme vous avez constaté, l'emploi du singulier introduit un 2e problème, celui de savoir si la divinité en question est masculine, féminine ou peut-être même neutre.  Je suppose que _it_ pour _deity_ ne m'embête pas... et cela évite tout le débat sur _singular they_.

_Each document shows a deity next to its own statue. _


----------



## lucas-sp

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre la raison pour laquelle les "deities" sont-ils tous neutres en anglais, bien que les "divinities" aient des genres précis. À mon avis, je donnerais un genre à un "deity" aussi... mais je suis trop "politically correct" et je le sais (je croix que je dirais "his" or "her" pour un "deity" afin de respecter les fondements des religions qui en croient et qui donnent un sexe défini à leurs divinités).

Mais Jann a bien raison: il faudrait reformuler le début de la phrase si vous déciderez de garder le singulier ("Each document depicts a deity..."). En ce cas, pourquoi pas utiliser "his or her"? ("Each document depicts a deity next to his or her own statue.")

Et je confirme que, comme Jann l'a dit, le pluriel marche très bien en anglais et ne connote pas que plusieures divinités sont représentées sur chaque document. Merci Jann pour vos explications pénétrantes!

Vous avez donc le choix entre singulier+"his/her" ou pluriel.


----------



## jann

> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre la raison pour laquelle les "deities"  sont-ils tous neutres en anglais, bien que les "divinities" aient des  genres précis.


 All deities are neutral, but all divinities gendered? I've never heard that before!  Generally speaking, I don't really have an issue with using "it" in the general for an unspecified higher power, regardless of whether the antecedent is "deity" or "divinity."  After all, I believe there are religions that recognize many different divine forms, including some that are animals or genderless.  Nor can I say that I've noticed a trend for calling deities "it" and divinities "he" or "she."  Then again, I don't spend a lot of time discussing world religions.

Now if every single image in Razzia's collection shows a god(dess) of human form, then obviously they are all either male or female, and "it" might be less well-suited.  And so then if you pick a sentence structure that requires a singular, you are left with the usual anglophone dilemma of choosing between singular they v.s. politically correct but often awkward "he or she."  But that topic has been beaten to death in other threads. 

Hence the elegance of the plural solution.


----------



## lucas-sp

Razzia said in post #6 that "deity" is considered neuter (whereas "divinity" has a gender), and I was just responding that that seemed odd to me. I'm glad you agree on that.

I suppose we both agree that context would lead us to gender divinities in various ways ("The Christian god is said to have communicated through prophecy with his people"; "If there were a god, it would have the following properties...").

Oh golly, now I'm going to have to discover if there are in fact any religions/belief-systems with neuter deities/divinities so that I can make sure I don't accidentally gender them and offend anybody! (Although to be honest I find myself doubting that there are very many genderless deities; even most of the animal gods have well-defined genders. To find genderless deities, we'd probably have to find a society with a notion of genderless humans and then look at their gods.)


----------



## Maître Capello

lucas-sp said:


> il faut mettre "statue" aussi au pluriel: _… divinit*ies* are shown next to *their* own *statues*_.


Ah! Merci! Je me suis posé la question, mais je pensais que le singulier distributif était possible en anglais comme en français. La réponse est donc: non, visiblement pas.


----------



## razzia

Merci à tous, je vais donc utiliser le pluriel puisque c'est le plus approprié en anglais. 
Pour le débat sur deity et divinity : je suis chercheuse en histoire des religions (religion grecque plus précisément) et dans les textes en anglais je remarque que deity est plus souvent utilisé que divinity, et quand on parle "d'une divinité" en général, l'anglais utilise "it", puisque on englobe aussi bien les dieux masculins que féminins. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les divinités soient neutres, je pense que c'est juste pour éviter de devoir choisir entre "he" et "she". Le français n'a pas ce problème puisque le mot "divinité" est un nom féminin, même si la divinité en question est Apollon par exemple.


----------



## Keith Bradford

The gender of deity/divinity is neuter if it's an abstract noun (e.g. God is imbued with divinity) but common if it means "god or goddess" as in this case.  The common possessive adjective for humans (and by extension superhumans) is "their".  This isn't an issue - it's been in use for 500 years.  See many other threads.


----------

